# Living in Sharjah



## EddietheEagle (Apr 24, 2014)

I am possibly going to take a job based in Sharjah. I know the Gulf very well, but have never lived in the UAE. I have many friends in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, and would prefer to live nearer to Dubai (or even better _in_ Dubai). As a Westerner, what would be good areas to consider, bearing in mind the need to commute to Sharjah?


----------



## Casper77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello, 
Well Dubai is not really far from Sharjah, its like 20-30 min drive without traffic, but taking in consideration that Sharjah traffic is a pain for the people who lives there, so living in dubai is a good option, i would recommend "Bur Dubai -either next to the modern international hospital or across from the American hospital" or check Down town dubai and around the trade center area.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would be inclined to live in Sharjah - firstly, it's far cheaper. Secondly, the commuting. Although you would be going against the traffic, it's just easier when you work fairly long hours. My recommendation is based on an assumption that would be going out perhaps two or three times a week as opposed to driving to and from every day. Try to look at areas on the edge of the two emirates but, then, consider where you'll be based for work.


----------

